# 535d Build Tools are up & working.



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

perhaps the site behaves differently but i'm with ronin, my picture comes up with 528 style exhaust. I see the white car photo above with 335D style but when i do the build your own and select same options, i get the 2 pipes on drivers side.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

BB_cuda said:


> perhaps the site behaves differently but i'm with ronin, my picture comes up with 528 style exhaust. I see the white car photo above with 335D style but when i do the build your own and select same options, i get the 2 pipes on drivers side.


I went back and retried. I got dual exhausts this time in the summary section. Went back a third time and was back to the 528 twin/drivers side config. Site is running real slow so I don't know if it is just quirky right now.

Does a north american 535i have the 335D config?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BB_cuda said:


> ....
> 
> Does a north american 535i have the 335D config?


Not sure what you mean- tail pipes on opposite sides? If so, then I believe the answer is yes.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Ruiz610 said:


> anyone else ordering the 2014 535d?


I tried my best to obtain ED 535d for August which end up impossible. So, I'm postponing it till next spring or early summer.


----------



## Ruiz610 (Jul 1, 2013)

*535d Build Tools are up & working.*

Wow that is pricey. Nice ride though!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

d geek said:


> Not sure what you mean- tail pipes on opposite sides? If so, then I believe the answer is yes.


thanks d_geek, yes I meant is the coming 535D have spread pipes like the 335D does?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BB_cuda said:


> thanks d_geek, yes I meant is the coming 535D have spread pipes like the 335D does?


The fotos on the bmwusa site show the US 535d with the split pipes, like your E90 335d.
The Euro 530d that contains the same drivetrain as the US 535d has the two pipes mounted on the left side (like a 528i). Not sure if the US site is correct or not.:dunno:


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

*535d Build Tools are up & working.*



BB_cuda said:


> thanks d_geek, yes I meant is the coming 535D have spread pipes like the 335D does?


Unsure... Split pipes are shown on Jet Black rear perspective. Double pipes(left side) are shown on the other ext colors (m-sport). No-line throws me out when I attempt to change color off AW. Only double pipes shown on Lux line.

If I were to guess, the 535d is piped the same as the Euro 530d / US 528i (double pipes on left).


----------



## Ruiz610 (Jul 1, 2013)

*535d Build Tools are up & working.*

Yeah? What's with that. I had my build sent to me before and it showed the split pipes. Today I opened it and it showed the pipes together... Anyone heard why?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

^Ruiz, 

Since you are one of the few that has placed the order , will you confirm the position of those tailpipes with your CA for us all?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Is the tailpipe configuration a deal breaker for some people? :dunno:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Hmmm... It's truthfully a maybe. The pricing difference between 550i vs. 535d is very slim.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I really wish I was in a position to drive both and decide, but I'm admittedly biased on what I'd choose. Tailpipe position would have nothing to do with it. 
Just drive them both and determine which one will serve you better. You'd save a considerable amount on fuel driving the diesel, but if that isn't important to you then you may prefer the way the 550i drives.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I think split pipes makes for a more aggressive look IMO.


----------



## Ruiz610 (Jul 1, 2013)

*535d Build Tools are up & working.*

I will be checking with my CA today. Don't know yet if its a deal breaker, but does raise an eyebrow since it will be called the 535d here in the states (I know it's the 530d in Europe), and that's the configuration (split pipes) that was used when I ordered it.

I like the look of the split pipes better and that's the look I was going for.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I would say Ruiz's vote is the only presently pertinent vote today. I don't plan to get one for another year or so. My peanut gallery vote is that the exhausts should be spread. After all, we are paying a premium to get it here in the states with the ~$2600 upcharge compared to the 535i(which is also spread). Why should we be down graded to the 528/E90 328 style exhaust? We are getting the slightly less powerful 530D engine, but no 6 speed stick like the Europeans can get. The least BMWNA could do would be give us the higher caliber exhaust just for the prinicple of it. 

stepping off soap box.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> ..., but no 6 speed stick like the Europeans can get. ...stepping off soap box.


You are incorrect. Go to bmw.co.uk - the 530d and 535d are available only with auto or sport auto.

Your soap box just crumbled underneath you.:angel:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

floydarogers said:


> You are incorrect. Go to bmw.co.uk - the 530d and 535d are available only with auto or sport auto.
> 
> Your soap box just crumbled underneath you.:angel:


Looking at the German website, I think they are both 8-speed automatics too. The configurator page was under construction, but the other pages seem to indicate automagic only.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Looking at the German website, I think they are both 8-speed automatics too. The configurator page was under construction, but the other pages seem to indicate automagic only.


Yeah, I think that "sport automatic" means you get the paddles and software for faster shifts, but the same 8-speed tranny.

I almost always use the UK website; my German isn't adequate.:thumbdwn:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

floydarogers said:


> Yeah, I think that "sport automatic" means you get the paddles and software for faster shifts, but the same 8-speed tranny.
> 
> I almost always use the UK website; my German isn't adequate.:thumbdwn:


Well, my German ain't so hot either, but I did live there for 5 years, ending 38 years ago, so I can fumble around and learn what I need.

As an aside, thinking you know the language can get you into trouble. One time I was with some guys on a train in Italy, trying to communicate with the Italian conductor in Spanish, and I ended up causing us to miss our stop and almost ended up in the old Yugoslavia.


----------

